# First tarantula



## froggyman (Dec 9, 2006)

im interested in getting a tarantula this spring.

whats a good beginners tarantula( pref. burrowing)

i dont care if its not handleable but i dont want something that attacks me while i clean the tank.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 9, 2006)

My favorite to recommend as a beginner species is _Brachypelma albopilosum_, (Honduran curly-hair). Very docile, gets a good size, and not so bad looking, cheap as well.
Next would be _Grammastola aeriostriata_ (Chaco Goldenknee), quite big, nice and calm, and some sweet colors. 
I don't happen to like _Grammastola rosea_ (Rose-hair) much, however, they're often quite docile.

Oh, BTW: None of the above are really burrowing species, except young B. albo will often dig burrows.


----------



## Endora (Dec 9, 2006)

I actually agree with Grammostola aeriostriata (Chaco Goldenknee), I beleive that is a great starter specie.  
My first spider was a Paraphysa Scrofa (i cant remeber the common name), and i think i made a great choice and wouldn't change it. She is a medium size T, only about 3 quarters of your palm. 
I bought her thinking she was a Grammostola rosea (Rose-hair) which in my opinion NOT the best choice. (mine is a psycho)
Best of luck with your decision. If i were you i would go for a terrestial Tarantula, a burrowing specie, you won't get to see much and trust me you will want to be able to enjoy your new pet.


----------



## froggyman (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah terrestial sounds good. i just dont like aboreals for some reason.

What about costa rican zebras(Aphonopelma seemani)

the spiders you list sound cool too.


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 9, 2006)

If you want to deal with your little guy bolting all the time then A. seemani is the way to go    If you don't feel quite up to it, Rosies are nice.  Many people say they're just pet rocks but I have no such opinion.  I'm suprised no one has mentioned Grammostola pulchra.  They're big, black, and glossy.  They're beautiful Ts and one of my favorites.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 9, 2006)

LeilaNami said:


> I'm suprised no one has mentioned Grammostola pulchra.


Well, can be pretty expensive to buy an adult. And slings, still a bit expensive to learn the ropes with. I'd hate to learn I was doing something wrong with one...

Not to say it can't be a good starter, I just wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 9, 2006)

I like ShadowBlades recomendations but I do like the G. rosea T's also. Rosies are very underrated in my opinion. Out of everything mentioned I would go with G. aeriostriata. :clap:  They get real big and you can handle most of them. Their colors make for a good show off T also.


----------



## froggyman (Dec 10, 2006)

out of the T's you guys mentioned i think i like the Brachypelma albopilosum
and G. aeriostriata


----------



## Natemass (Dec 10, 2006)

yes all the ts mentioned are great beginer ts but as to what you said about wanting a burrowing species most burrowers are going to be fast and aggresive. is there any reason why you want a burrower or just you like the idea. i only have a few for the fact of never seeing them. your lucky to see a burrower even once a month. to me id go with what has been said and go with a terrestrial


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 10, 2006)

If you want a tame burrowing species then I recommend E. pachypus (Stout Leg Baboon). I bought an adult female about 6 months ago for pretty cheap. She never threw up a threat pose or went crazy when I was transferring her or doing anything in her cage. She even seems tame enough to handle, but I can't say for sure since I chose not to. If you want to see some pictures of her shortly after I picked her up then take a look at this thread http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=65706


----------



## froggyman (Dec 10, 2006)

i think ive decided on Grammostola aeriostriata  seems like the pics ive seen of it make it a little more colorful than  Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## rice_smuggler (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome to the hobby - just make sure you have at least a shelf all cleared out because I promise you it won't be your last:razz: .  I got my first T last month as a freebie when I bought a scorpion to add to my collection at the reptile show up here and I'm now up to 5 T's.  I've already prepared for my future purchases by buying a shelf-rack system from WalMart, I even insulated it for the cold winter .


----------



## eight leg goth (Dec 10, 2006)

my first and only t is a b emilia. very docile although runs for cover easily. beautiful colours and has done a bit of burrowing and bulldozing aroung its hide.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 10, 2006)

froggyman said:


> i think ive decided on Grammostola aeriostriata  seems like the pics ive seen of it make it a little more colorful than  Brachypelma albopilosum


I wouldn't call them colorful, at least not by the standards of other things like C. cyaneopubescens. However, they ARE nice, with their little striped feet and their orange/gold highlights. I've never tried to hold mine, but it's a sweet little thing that's never given me any trouble when doing maintenance or rehousing. 

Just be ready for some laughs--this is a species that LOVES to flip/bury its water dish at every opportunity. You might be better off just keeping a corner of the enclosure a little moist, even when it gets big enough for a bowl. They're also very busy little Ts in general once they settle in (granted, "active by T standards" isn't terribly active, but it's something). They love to move dirt around like little bulldozers, and play "professional landscaper" to pass the time.  So if you get one, give it lots and lots of substrate to entertain itself with.


----------



## Cory Loomis (Dec 10, 2006)

Why get *a* tarantula?  It makes more sense to get several.  After all, that's what will happen in a couple of months anyway.  I think the G. aureostriata is a great species, and I love B. albopilusum too.  I'd also recommend that you get a B. vagans and an A. geniculata.  And to make it an even half-dozen (almost worth the shipping costs), throw in a L. parahybana and a C. fasciata (Yeah, I know they're Davus now, but try to find a care sheet with that name).  After you work with these a while, you'll want arboreals and old world burrowers, but we can save that for a later post.


----------



## spid142 (Dec 10, 2006)

*B. smithi*

Why not a Brachypelma smithi?  Terrestrial, handsome T, does have urticating hairs tho.  My sister loves the one I got for her.  Ours is out a lot on display.


----------



## froggyman (Dec 10, 2006)

Cory Loomis said:


> Why get *a* tarantula?  It makes more sense to get several.  After all, that's what will happen in a couple of months anyway.  I think the G. aureostriata is a great species, and I love B. albopilusum too.  I'd also recommend that you get a B. vagans and an A. geniculata.  And to make it an even half-dozen (almost worth the shipping costs), throw in a L. parahybana and a C. fasciata (Yeah, I know they're Davus now, but try to find a care sheet with that name).  After you work with these a while, you'll want arboreals and old world burrowers, but we can save that for a later post.



I was think anyway since swiftinverts has b.albopilusum  as a freebie that id probably end getting it with the chaco golden.  i was planning on maybe next year when i have some more exp. to try a l.parahybana( ive had a hard enough time convincing my mom to let me get 2)

thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## Sunar (Dec 10, 2006)

I went with a G. aureostriata and i'd definately recommend one. Great looking T *at least I think so*, docile, and mine eats like a pig. 

~Fred


----------



## froggyman (Dec 10, 2006)

for the chaco golden and honduran curlyhair willl i need a 10g for either or something bigger


----------



## Ando55 (Dec 10, 2006)

G. aureostriata FTW! Wonderful colors, great attitude and it's sizing is quite impressive none the less, as for sizing of the tank, depends on the size of T itself..good luck with it! Keep us posted!


----------



## froggyman (Dec 10, 2006)

FTW? what does that mean


----------



## Ando55 (Dec 10, 2006)

For the win! lol


----------



## froggyman (Dec 10, 2006)

thats what i thought just didnt make sense at first in the T context


----------



## Ando55 (Dec 10, 2006)

froggyman said:


> thats what i thought just didnt make sense at first in the T context



Ahh ok; i meant it in terms of the choices listed in the thread..


----------



## Endora (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on your purchases ! and Welcome to the hobby. I am sure that you have heard this many times already, this hobby is an addictive one. 
Always about the encloser size that you mentioned. Make sure that it is not too big. IMO too big is just as bad as too small.
Do a search.
Good luck with your new little babies.


----------



## gumby (Dec 11, 2006)

There are tons of great Ts that have been given as ideas. I would just like to add that starting off you may want to stay away from anything under .75" as they are a little harder to care for. The reason I bring this up is that many freebies given are on the small side. good luck and dont worry about asking what you may think is a stupid question on here. It is far better to error on the side of safty.
scott


----------



## froggyman (Dec 11, 2006)

havent gotten them.......yet


----------



## pinkzebra (Dec 11, 2006)

A 10 gallon will be plenty big enough for a full grown G. auriostriata. I wouldn't go much bigger, it will just be a waste of space. I think most people use a 5 gallon or the equivalent sized KK for most Ts. Chacos get bigger than most of the other Ts mentioned. If you do go for a 10 gallon, make sure you put lots of substate in. You don't want much more space than the Ts legspan. If they fall from the top of a 10 gallon with little substrate you risk them getting hurt, possibly fatally. I personally use a shallow and long enclosure so I don't have to worry about fatal falls and using alot of substrate. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jonathan Rice (Dec 14, 2006)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata and here's why...*

-Very hardy 
-Eats like a machine (an eating machine that is)
-Look brilliant!
-Grow Fast
-Never hide/Always visible

A. geniculatas are in my opinion, the perfect starter species! They really do have it all. They're easy to care for. They eat as much as you can feed them, I've had slings eat up to 10 crickets a week. They never hide! You can always see them, because let's face it, why buy a car only to hide it in a cave? You want to see that thing! Well, you've probably already decided but here's my two cents. I hope you consider getting this species sometime, you won't be dissappointed!


----------



## Sarah.S (Dec 14, 2006)

Mmmm any of the brachys would also be great plus they have the added bonus of digging a lot if you give them a chance.  Though your chaco will also enjoy a good dig and enough substrate to move around.  I would wait on the A.Genic till you have had a little more experience due to their mistaking everything that goes in their tank as food, they can also be a bit temperamental so I would keep these as a second or third T, most places don't describe them as semi aggressive for nothing as if its in a bad mood it can be slightly aggressive.  I would also recommend that you remember that both these T's will have a leg span of 6 inches and will be quite stocky with it so what ever size tank you use you need to allow for this.  A basic rule of thumb is to make sure your T has 3 times its leg span in length and 2 times in width in terms of the size of its tank.  Your also need to adjust this depending on your T's personality some will want to use more space than others and will move around more.


----------



## Lilija (Dec 14, 2006)

*My two cents...*

You seem to have decided, but I must put in a good word for the Aphonopelma hentzi (Oklahoma Brown).  Mine is the sweetest of my crew, and the most handlable.  Her color, after her most recent molt is a glossy deep chocolate brown with a silvery tan carapace.  Very attractive, never hides, she digs, but doesn't tunnel, just sorta moves dirt around.  I hear they're also very hardy, easy tank to set up.  Definitely my favorite of the 11 T's I have, for personality.

Her only drawback is that she's not much of an eater.  Takes maybe one or two crickets a month.

I recommend the species to anyone looking to get into the hobby.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Dec 15, 2006)

*um cluess*

;P :evil: :worship: :wall:  :? hey i got mine on monday n i was wondering wen do i clean its tank;P


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 15, 2006)

Mr.Extreme said:


> hey i got mine on monday n i was wondering wen do i clean its tank


Easy on the emotes, you'll give some of us a migraine. 

Tank cleaning means you take some tongs and pick out the leftover cricket bits when they start to pile up. In a dry tank, this is all you'll EVER need to do. If it's a species that needs misting, you'll also have to watch out for mold outbreaks, and pick out the mold if it starts growing.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Dec 15, 2006)

*how bout drinking*

ty and wen its heads and sum legs on the spnoge with water in the peanut buttr lid means he is drinking right


----------



## Lilija (Dec 16, 2006)

He shouldn't have a sponge, that breeds bacteria.  They don't drink offa sponges in the wild.  Instead, just put a small dish in there, or if the T is small, a bottle cap.  

To prevent crickets from drowning, put a few sterile pebbles, aquarium gravel, or a piece of slate, as a ramp.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr.Extreme said:


> ty and wen its heads and sum legs on the spnoge with water in the peanut buttr lid means he is drinking right


Yeah, they can't drink from sponges, get rid of that junk.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Blasphemy said:


> If you want a tame burrowing species then I recommend E. pachypus (Stout Leg Baboon). I bought an adult female about 6 months ago for pretty cheap. She never threw up a threat pose or went crazy when I was transferring her or doing anything in her cage. She even seems tame enough to handle, but I can't say for sure since I chose not to. If you want to see some pictures of her shortly after I picked her up then take a look at this thread http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=65706


I would hesitate to call any tarantula "tame."  Especially an African that is known, while not as defensive as other Africans, to definitely be on the "not great to handle beginner's list."


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Dec 17, 2006)

*can i*

:? hi i have no crickets i fed it the last on earlier can i feed  it tommorow i thnk it s hungry


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 17, 2006)

Mr.Extreme said:


> :? hi i have no crickets i fed it the last on earlier can i feed  it tommorow i thnk it s hungry


...can you translate this into English please? :? 

I *think* you're trying to say that you fed the tarantula today, and are asking if you should feed it tomorrow. In which case, no, you absolutely should not. Feed 2-3 crickets once a week.


----------



## Darkstar (Dec 18, 2006)

my starter spider was the pink zebra beauty(Eupalastrus campestratus) it is freindly and very very cheap 7 $!!!! you cant go wrong


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Dec 26, 2006)

*um um um*

:? hi im jack and my tarantula hasnt been eating and hes been sleepingalot en wen he is on my hand he sleeps is that like a sign that he's gonna molt:?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 26, 2006)

Mr.Extreme said:


> :? hi im jack and my tarantula hasnt been eating and hes been sleepingalot en wen he is on my hand he sleeps is that like a sign that he's gonna molt:?


No, it's a sign that it's a tarantula. Tarantulas remain motionless 90% of the time if they're happy and healthy.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Dec 26, 2006)

*but*

one thanks but its not eating ither


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Dec 30, 2006)

*hi*

 my tarantula hasnt been eating is tht a sign that he is going to molt his color looks differnt alittle and his arms looks fatter im not sure hasnt been eatng for 3 days is he dying or getting ready to molt


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 30, 2006)

What do you mean he hasn't eaten in three days? I told you before you're only supposed to feed them ONCE A WEEK. That's like panicking because your dog went four minutes without eating.

He's not dying. He's just full. 

And their arms don't *get* fatter, unless they've just molted and grown. All stored food goes to the abdomen.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Dec 30, 2006)

*thank you*

:clap: thank you mushroom


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 18, 2007)

*mushroom!!*

he still havnt eaten yet i i wrote to u like weeks ago is it like getting ready to molt?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jan 18, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> he still havnt eaten yet i i wrote to u like weeks ago is it like getting ready to molt?


It could be. What species is it, and when was its last molt?
As long as the T has a healthy sized abdomen, don't worry about it not eating.
You probably shouldn't be handling it very much if it has been fasting this long, you might be stressing it out.

-Sean


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 18, 2007)

its a rose hair and i dont know i havnt gottong him when he had molted

ok now wat he did hes ona rock tht i have it there and theirs webs around him is tht also a sign of molting


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 19, 2007)

*woohoo*

HE MOLTED! WO now when do i feed him?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 19, 2007)

Several weeks from now.

Really, if you'd just spend ten seconds using the forum search, you'd be able to answer all your questions and we wouldn't have to keep repeating information that's been given out in a hundred previous threads.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 19, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Several weeks from now.
> 
> Really, if you'd just spend ten seconds using the forum search, you'd be able to answer all your questions and we wouldn't have to keep repeating information that's been given out in a hundred previous threads.


and if you like to have handy basic and specific info on hand, I'm sure I and pretty much everyone suggest getting two essential books for any T keeper. The Tarantula's Keeper Guide by Stanley and Marguerite Schultz and Tarantulas and Other Arachnids by Samuel D. Marshall. I got both of mine cheap at half.com for a combined $18 or so with shipping, they came today! It's another great resource to go with this great forum.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 19, 2007)

*ty u guys*

are all rose hair blue?? cuz mines blue and he looks cool


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 19, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> are all rose hair blue?? cuz mines blue and he looks cool


_G. rosea_ are not blue. I suspect that you have some other tarantula that was misslabeled. Where did you get it? Could you post a picture for us so that we might be able to tell you what type you have since I don't believe it is a _G. rosea_.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 19, 2007)

*hi*

another quick easy question you no when i can strt feeding it again


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 19, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> another quick easy question you no when i can strt feeding it again


This has already been answered. Please read the replies to your posts. As mentioned earlier in a couple of weeks. No less than one week for sure.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 19, 2007)

can not find the comment saying when i can strt handling my tarantula again afterh e molts and the pet lady said to pt the sponge in there i see him on the sponge once awhile so still take it out and r u sure should i take it out did u take it out ok im done being a;P nnoying


----------



## ogershok (Jan 19, 2007)

To Mr. Extreme: This is not meant to offend you, but to be helpful - if you would spend just a few seconds proofreading your messages and perhaps using a spellchecker you might be taken a bit more seriously and get more replies. Frankly your messages usually read like nonsense.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 19, 2007)

sorry im in a rush srry im a busy person but ill make it more clear today around 4 or 3 my tarantula has molted and i was wondering when can i handle it, plus i read one of my comments about saying take a sponge out of its dish but i was just saying the pet lady said have a sponge in it  and she also so has a tarantula


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Jan 19, 2007)

I would go with g.rosea my personal favorite


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 19, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> can not find the comment saying when i can strt handling my tarantula again afterh e molts and the pet lady said to pt the sponge in there i see him on the sponge once awhile so still take it out and r u sure should i take it out did u take it out ok im done being a;P nnoying


I would wait three to four weeks before handling. I am not sure if your are aware of it or not but tarantulas are very easily injured and even killed from a short fall. They are generally not a good pet for regular handling. If you do want to handle it regularly I suggest you read through this thread. You mat also want to read through the beginner's thread as well.

Definitely get rid of the sponge. They are nothing more than a source of bacteria and other nasty stuff. Tarantulas can't really drink from them either. Just use a small water dish. Based on the comments by the lady at the pet store regarding the sponge, I would ignore anything she told you and get your information here.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 20, 2007)

alright i took it it out but u said u wanted to see my tarantula species but how do i show its picture asa comment?


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 20, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> alright i took it it out but u said u wanted to see my tarantula species but how do i show its picture asa comment?


You can add it to your gallery here. Go to the My Gallery option under the Arachnogallery section listed above. Then you can upload the photo. You can also insert an image in a post using the Insert Image icon that is an option for every post. Its icon looks like the little picture with the mountain. It the fifth icon from the right in the formatting options when you are creating a post.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 20, 2007)

okay i did it may camrs msde him darker looking and iv seen alot of g.rosea tht r blue with a light purle head


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 20, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> okay i did it may camrs msde him darker looking and iv seen alot of g.rosea tht r blue with a light purle head


I have never heard of a _G. rosea_ that had blue. _A. seemani_ can have blue coloration. Where are you seeing these tarantulas? If it is at the pet shop that told you to use a sponge I would not put too much stock into anything they tell you. Also, your pictures are extremely dark and out of focus and therefore don't help much with trying to identify your tarantula.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 20, 2007)

um well it would be a better pic if i could use flash but would the flash like bother thew tarantula?


----------



## mr_jacob7 (Jan 20, 2007)

I've had an aphonopelma pallidum, or rose grey, for 3 days. it's terrestrial, and very gentle. i managed to hold it on the second day. they're long lived, and easy to handle, so far.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 21, 2007)

*alrighty*

Okay iv uploaded better and lighter pictures of my tarantula take alook


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> Okay iv uploaded better and lighter pictures of my tarantula take alook


The pictures do look like a _G. rosea_. I don't see any blue though nor have I ever seen blue on a _G. rosea_. I also suggest that you replace your substrate. Woods chips are a terrible substrate. Peat moss, organic soil, coconut fiber or a mixture of these would be the preferred and recommended substrate.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 21, 2007)

y? its for tarantulas and the reason u dnt see blue cause he turn in to a gray blue and what would the wood chips do to him?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> y? its for tarantulas


It doesn't matter what the packaging says. Anyone on this forum, people who know what they're talking about, will tell you that wood chips aren't a good substrate for Ts. Furthermore, some kinds of wood like pine and cedar contain natural insecticides.

Stores still sell hot rocks for reptiles, too, despite the fact that any even slightly educated person--and ANY vet--can tell you stories about the horrific injuries they cause.

And please. The word is "why." Just two more letters, it's not confusing.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 21, 2007)

alright i asked you before when can i start holding him again because he molted on friday morning, wat would happen if i held it today???


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> alright i asked you before when can i start holding him again because he molted on friday morning, wat would happen if i held it today???


If a tarantula is too fragile to even eat for weeks after molting, what do you think? Honestly.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 21, 2007)

aww i cc ty for u no spending ur time helping me

ahhhhh lol i wish you could use like normal gardning soil lol but pet super market dosnt have those Bedding you listed


----------



## Selenops (Jan 21, 2007)

I use only one substrate with my forest species, T-Rex expandable coconut bricks you place in a bucket of water. 

Very sterile and clean and holds humidity/moisture extremely well.

NEVER EVER have had a mold or fungus problem only exception is when I accidently overlooked a unfinished dead prey item which I have always promptly removed upon detection. 

No moulting difficulties either.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 21, 2007)

so i should go buy a T-Rex expandable coconut bricks?


----------



## Selenops (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> so i should go buy a T-Rex expandable coconut bricks?


There is also a new product called Coco-soft that is supposed to be excellent too but the T-Rex has never failed me, previously or now. Low maintenance.

Definitely replaced both peat moss and potting soils which I consider impractical now.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 21, 2007)

alright i just told my mom about it im gonna go buy it in a couple of days at pet mania


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 22, 2007)

thank you two


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> ahhhhh lol i wish you could use like normal gardning soil lol but pet super market dosnt have those Bedding you listed


You can provided that there is nothing added to the soil. Plain generic organic potting soil works fine for a substrate. You have to be careful though because potting soil often contains fertilizers, fungicides and insecticides.

Peat moss is also a very good substrate. Peat is very cheap and easy to find. Wal-Mart, Target and similar places usually sell small bags of peat whose brand is Schultz.

Any of the coconut fiber substrates work well too.


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> alright i asked you before when can i start holding him again because he molted on friday morning, wat would happen if i held it today???


This question has been answered already several times now. After molting tarantulas are very fragile as this is the only time they can actually grow. Their exoskeleton is still very soft and easily deformed. In addition, all of its internal organs are still recovering from the molt. Handling it too soon can result in severe injury and even death. As I mentioned earlier, tarantulas are not the best pet to have if you are looking for something to hold and play with. They generally do not like being held and can easily be injured in the process.

It is great that you are here asking questions but please give those who answer you the respect of at least reading their replies. The people here can be extremely helpful but after a while they can be turned off by people who continually ask the same question over and over. Also, many people here have been keeping tarantulas for many years as well as keeping dozens, even hundreds of tarantulas. You will find some of the most experienced keepers here. Listen to the advice that people are giving you. Feel free to ask for explanations if you don't understand, but remember that people are trying to give the best answers to your questions. You will also find that people will be much more receptive if you avoid using netspeak.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 22, 2007)

can tarantulas go on planes? or will they explode because of the pressure


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> can tarantulas go on planes? or will they explode because of the pressure


Physically they would be fine on planes. However, most airlines will not allow them. At times you can bring them on claiming that they are animals used for research but this is not always very doable. I have heard of people getting their tarantulas taken from them if they were caught trying to bring them on a plane.

BTW, please start new threads when you have questions unrelated to the subject of a given thread.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 22, 2007)

well the thing is called first tarantula so basically this is my first tarantula and im asking if it owuld be ok on a plane


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> well the thing is called first tarantula so basically this is my first tarantula and im asking if it owuld be ok on a plane


I understand that the thread title is "First tarantula". However, this is a very broad title and virtually anything could be posted here. After a while this single thread would be much too large to manage and nearly impossible for anyone to get good information from it. By separating topics into more focused topics (Can tarantulas survive on an airplane) the thread will be shorter and easier to follow. It will be easier for other people to see the answers. Unless someone specifically reads this thread they will never see the answer to your question about flying on a plane with tarantulas. It will also me missed by more people and you are likely to get fewer answers to your question. Likewise, it is helpful to use meaning titles for threads as it is easier for people to find topics they are interested in or that they are knowledgeable in. All this simply helps AB to run more smoothly, be more effective and overall more helpful to everyone here.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 23, 2007)

ok today i might go buy the peat or coconut but the real question is how im i suspose to put it in if i can not touch the spider?


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> ok today i might go buy the peat or coconut but the real question is how im i suspose to put it in if i can not touch the spider?


At this point in time you have to wait. Moving it before it has had time to recover from the molt is much more risky than letting it sit on the wood chips for a another week or two.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 23, 2007)

alrighty ill buy it today and then ill put it in a week or 2 or 3


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 25, 2007)

i know u said wait for a couple of weeks, but i bet you know but um when do you know if your Tarantula is ready to be moved and Fed? i wanna change its bedding


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> i know u said wait for a couple of weeks, but i bet you know but um when do you know if your Tarantula is ready to be moved and Fed? i wanna change its bedding


Just be patient. Moving it too soon after a molt is much more risky than letting it sit on the wood chips or a couple of weeks. If it isn't safe to feed it it certainly shouldn't be rehoused.

One thing to look for is the color of the fangs. Immediately after a molt they will be white. As they harden they will start to turn red and than darken. The earliest you should attempt feeding would be when the fangs are their normal color, which is dark brown or black.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 25, 2007)

alright thank you

um mines chasing a criket now is like stocking it


----------



## phil jones (Jan 25, 2007)

hi i look at all this what can i say  the members who kept answering must be very under standing :worship: :worship:  was he for real ?  :?


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 25, 2007)

huh?:?  i dont get it


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 26, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> um mines chasing a criket now is like stocking it


Why are you feeding it now? You said it just molted last Friday. You have been told more than once to wait before feeding it or rehousing it or handling it. If you are going to ignore the advice you are being given then why ask. The people who have been giving you advice so far for the most part have years of experience and keep quite a few tarantulas and are all very experienced keepers. Why do you persist to ignore everyone's advice? I would suspect that if you continue to ignore the advice that people are giving you that eventually people will simply stop answering your questions.


----------



## phil jones (Jan 26, 2007)

very well said windchaser all he has to do is read it :?  and act on it or not its up to him :wall: sometimes i am speechless !!   in time lets hope he takes it all in :?  and it stays in any way :worship: :clap:  to all who replied to him -- phil


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 26, 2007)

its the same criket i had in there b4 he molted its been hiding so i didnt see it but yesterday it deside to pop out and thts when my tarantula chased it. and i dont get what you are saying phil


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 28, 2007)

when they molt the same goes with drinking like eating right?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 28, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> when they molt the same goes with drinking like eating right?


What does this mean? :? If you mean should you not give them water after a molt, the answer is YES, you should. They need a water dish at all times, *especially* after a molt.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 28, 2007)

A tarantula may be kept in a 10-gallon tank with a screen top. Make sure you don't forget the screen. They may look calm but can jump out of a tank very quickly. You will need incandescent lighting fixtures and gravel for flooring. The tank should be kept at 70 to 75 degrees during the day, but can drop to 60 degrees. The incandescent light helps to keep the cage dry so use it even in hot, humid summer weather. Many species require humid environments and the light can actually be very harmful. Sink a small dish for water into the gravel and keep a small piece of sponge in it. Be sure to put a rock in the cage for burrowing. You will find webbing in the cage. This is because the tarantula will spin but won't inhabit the web.

These are from people who realy knows about Tarantulas so don't listen to them ither about the sponge not that i do not trust what you said about the sponge i just wan thebest for my buddy.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 28, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> These are from people who realy knows about Tarantulas so don't listen to them ither about the sponge not that i do not trust what you said about the sponge i just wan thebest for my buddy.


Okay, no, seriously, what does this paragraph mean? _I can't tell._ Are you saying the paragraph you posted is good advice? I hope not, because that's a collection of about the worst advice I've ever heard.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 28, 2007)

but right now i just went on another website that says do not put a sponge or cotton in it heres the link http://www.atshq.org/articles/Caresheet.pdf im gonna follow this one

No im saying its bad avice, Because i went on a websitehttp://www.atshq.org/articles/Caresheet.pdf thats really good and it tells us not to put cotton or sponges because it may get bactiria and fungi, and it your cae get fungi they said you should put some sow bugs or pill bugs in the cage, and what i just leared is that if you keep the cage to mosit you'll end up  with fungi but im sticking with you and the website i listested ubove
http://www.atshq.org/articles/Caresheet.pdf

oh and do you think you can sex my tarantula im not sure if its a boy or a girl theirs no hooks coming out of its arm but it says if i dont know its Sex ask some one whos expierenced ill really appriciate it thanks oh and  I know im like The pain in the Butt on this website lol but Coconut Fiber. is it good for your Tarantula or peat moss is still better? and another thing may you check my pictures and tell me if my tank is alright ok thank you and im done.


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> A tarantula may be kept in a 10-gallon tank with a screen top. Make sure you don't forget the screen. They may look calm but can jump out of a tank very quickly. You will need incandescent lighting fixtures and gravel for flooring. The tank should be kept at 70 to 75 degrees during the day, but can drop to 60 degrees. The incandescent light helps to keep the cage dry so use it even in hot, humid summer weather. Many species require humid environments and the light can actually be very harmful. Sink a small dish for water into the gravel and keep a small piece of sponge in it. Be sure to put a rock in the cage for burrowing. You will find webbing in the cage. This is because the tarantula will spin but won't inhabit the web.
> 
> These are from people who realy knows about Tarantulas so don't listen to them ither about the sponge not that i do not trust what you said about the sponge i just wan thebest for my buddy.



To any and all new tarantula keepers, please ignore all of the above advice. This has got to be the single collection of advice that can be given. As a moderator I was tempted to delete the post completely because of how harmful it could be to someone who actually followed it.


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> oh and do you think you can sex my tarantula im not sure if its a boy or a girl theirs no hooks coming out of its arm but it says if i dont know its Sex ask some one whos expierenced ill really appriciate it thanks oh and  I know im like The pain in the Butt on this website lol but Coconut Fiber. is it good for your Tarantula or peat moss is still better? and another thing may you check my pictures and tell me if my tank is alright ok thank you and im done.


Either coconut fiber or peat moss will be fine. I personally use peat moss because it is easier to obtain and cheaper (when bought in large quanties). I have used coconut fiber in the past and it has worked fine for me.

With respect to sexing, see this thread for examples of the types of pictures you will need to take in order for anyone to help in sexing your tarantula. Any sexing requests should be posted in the galleries area, specifically the sexing galleries. Sexing requests posted in the discussion forum will be moved or deleted.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 29, 2007)

THANK YOU AGAIN, AND ALL OF YOU OTHER PEOPLE WHO TRIED TO HELP!!:worship: :clap:

hey one realy quick question, what type of small plants should i buy for it?


----------



## Arachno~Raver (Jan 30, 2007)

i wrote out a non toxic plant list a couple of weeks ago you could check that out


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 30, 2007)

will do thanks

hey is it possible for a Tarantula to not like some one, im not talking about me because my Tarantula likes me, Some reason it dosnt like my brother, we were talking about that in the morning, because i was holding my tarantula and i asked mybrother whos 1 year and 1 month older than me and he said sure but not on his palm, so i put the tarantula on top of his hand, and it lifted up and was reay to bite him, this happne not so long ago, but like 1 week before e molted


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 30, 2007)

Tarantulas are incapable of "liking" anyone. Your spider does NOT like you, it just tolerates being messed around with more than most other spiders. If it reared up on your brother, then either it didn't feel like it had a secure position on the back of his hand (sometimes they will try to hold on with their fangs if they think they're going to fall), or his hand smelled of something it didn't like. Or possibly he was shaking, which again would upset the spider just like an earthquake would upset anyone.

If it was only a week before it molted, then there's no telling. Tarantulas get moody when they're about to pop.


----------



## spider_fan (Jan 30, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> Your spider does NOT like you



Yep, it's just using you till a younger, prettier owner comes along.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 30, 2007)

lol it wasnt me my tarantula didnt like it was my brother lol


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> lol it wasnt me my tarantula didnt like it was my brother lol


The point Mushroom Spore was trying to make though is that tarantulas are not capable of liking or disliking anyone. Given their very rudimentary development (they don't actually have a brain but rather they have a ganglion) there is no reason to assume that they are capable of higher levels of intelligence or emotion, both which require a much more sophisticated brain than the tarantula has.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 30, 2007)

thank you very very much


----------



## Code Monkey (Jan 30, 2007)

Windchaser said:


> they don't actually have a brain but rather they have a ganglion


They have a brain. A ganglion is a nerve cluster which is in charge of local control, a brain oversees the whole body. That's pretty much the only distinction: the level of control, and a tarantula most certainly has a brain. In addition to their brain, each leg has a ganglion. The "they just have a ganglion" is a claim made about inverts that has no basis in science; even a nigh microscopic nematode has a brain.

What they don't have is very advanced brain, a million or so neurons in their entire nervous system versus 100 billion in just our brain.


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 30, 2007)

Code Monkey said:


> They have a brain. A ganglion is a nerve cluster which is in charge of local control, a brain oversees the whole body. That's pretty much the only distinction: the level of control, and a tarantula most certainly has a brain. In addition to their brain, each leg has a ganglion. The "they just have a ganglion" is a claim made about inverts that has no basis in science; even a nigh microscopic nematode has a brain.
> 
> What they don't have is very advanced brain, a million or so neurons in their entire nervous system versus 100 billion in just our brain.


Thanks for explanation. Never to old to learn something. But, given their rather primitive brain, I would still say my earlier assertions are true with respect to them liking or disliking something.


----------



## Code Monkey (Jan 30, 2007)

Windchaser said:


> Thanks for explanation. Never to old to learn something. But, given their rather primitive brain, I would still say my earlier assertions are true with respect to them liking or disliking something.


Oh, definitely. The only invert widely assumed to have advanced cognititive abilities are your cephalopods, and there you're talking about a brain with 100 million neurons.

I completely agreed with the rest of your post, just wanted to correct the oft repeated "they don't have a brain" bit


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 30, 2007)

wow they dont sell peat moss at k mat do you think at home deapo?


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 1, 2007)

hey so i can buy peat moss at target and walmart how about Home deapo?


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 1, 2007)

Look out for Schultz Peat Moss which is 100% organic or something similar with no extra chemicals, fertilizers etc. Try Ace Hardware as well.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 1, 2007)

hey, this one day i saw this thread where this guy is handling his Tarantula by putting his fingure on his head and the picking it up and he fliped it over so you can see the Tarantula's under body, do any of you happen to know that thread?because i want to take more clear pictures


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 2, 2007)

wow this is very confusing lol how do you turn them over too look at their under body?:?


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 2, 2007)

ok my tarantula is starting to feed is eating now so sunday im gonna start handling it i sayu Sunday


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 3, 2007)

WOWIE i put peat moss and a half log in their and my tarantula seems happy shes been on top of tht log climbing it i call her SPIDER GIRL!!!! thank you guys for telling me to change my bedding


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 3, 2007)

You got it! I finally found some Scott's 100% Peat at Home Depot today, nice to hear you're enjoying your T.


----------



## mikeymo (Feb 3, 2007)

At the risk of sounding rude; 

For the sake of all the potential tarantula owners visiting this discussion thread looking for ideas/advice on a first tarantual, we should get back to discussion good choices for first pets.  

Personally, I would suggest a Brachypelma smithi (mexican redknee). They are beautiful to look at and very docile. A great combination for anyone new to the hobby.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 3, 2007)

you wernt being rude u wanting to start a new tread about why they make great first pets but a i got a question my self cant tarantula be under water i saw this picture online were a red tarantula is under water


----------



## mikeymo (Feb 3, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> you wernt being rude u wanting to start a new tread about why they make great first pets but a i got a question my self cant tarantula be under water i saw this picture online were a red tarantula is under water


a water bottle lid/juice lid/sour cream lid/ something lid OR the occasional misting is all a T needs in terms of water. 

Don't emerse him in water. It's not a fish. It will die.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 3, 2007)

i never said i wanted to lol their was this picture of a red Tarantula under water


----------



## bushbuster (Feb 4, 2007)

My first was a Oklahoma Brown, w/c on a back road near Tulsa. Turned out to be a mature male, and he died a couple of months after acquisition. So, since I already had an enclosure, I did a little online research, and met Swifty. I picked out a female M. robustum, and a L. parahybana sling came along with her as a freebie. Then I found this website, and started learning from it, reading the much useful information contained in all of the posts. Mr. Windchaser was very polite, and gave me a few pointers as well as a few other nice folks on here...thank you all! So far, both spiders ae doing well!!


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 4, 2007)

we are all glad to hear that and yes mr.windchaser has helped all of us at some times and so did Ando and other good hearted paticent people good luck with your Tarantulas

ok quick concern  can a and will a tarnatula drink its water evn though some peat moss got in it? beacause everyday shes getting peat moss in the water dish


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 4, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> ok quick concern  can a and will a tarnatula drink its water evn though some peat moss got in it? beacause everyday shes getting peat moss in the water dish


Yes, they will still drink from a water dish even if it has substrate in it. Just clean it out every so often.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 5, 2007)

alrighty then thank you very much






[/IMG]

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=2681


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 5, 2007)

mikeymo said:


> For the sake of all the potential tarantula owners visiting this discussion thread looking for ideas/advice on a first tarantual, we should get back to discussion good choices for first pets.


@ Mr.Extreme

He's right. The title of this post reflects the fact that many of your questions do not apply to this topic. If you have questions, great, by all means ask away and we all will be more than happy to help. But, per your suggestion of starting a new thread applies to you, not MikeyMo. His discision actually fits the thread topic. Like he said, not to be rude but I just thought I'd point that out since a lot of the latter half of this thread is off topic.

Including this post. lol


----------



## mikeymo (Feb 5, 2007)

wow, i just realized my spelling was pretty awful in that post. *note to self* be more careful and slow down when i type. :wall:


----------



## C L Coles (Feb 5, 2007)

Regarding the choice of first T:  What's a good size to start with?  Spiderlings are cheap, but are they harder to feed?  I had thought (after a bit of research) that 2" and up would be good.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 6, 2007)

i may bot be the professional when it comes to Diffrent kinds of Tarantulas but i do study alot of them i think u should get a Rose Hair or a Blondi their good to start out well prolly like a medium size or a small medium


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Feb 6, 2007)

Mr.Extreme said:


> Blondi their good to start out


If you actually knew anything about T. blondi, you would never have said this.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 6, 2007)

*sorry my mistake but these are correct*

actually my couin had a blondi i was their when he bought it, was calm and gentel but i didnt mean to say blondi i was thinking of it as i responded to your question but rose hairs  and  pink toes, stripeknee, wooly, but i wouldnt buy a blondi like mushroom sayed or a Usambura Starburst, CAMAROON RED BABOON, COBALT BLUE TARANTULA,  INDIAN ORNAMENTAL TARANTULA


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Feb 25, 2007)

*okay*

:? My Tarantula's Bedding is Peat moss but it made my room smelly and my tank and my dad's like a neat freak and he like freaked out what bedding dosnt stink??


----------

